# entspringt in den Schweizer Alpen



## Nickle Sydney

Hallo allerseits.

Ich möchte Bescheid wissen, welche Präposition man mit dem Verb "entspringen" verwenden soll. Ich nehme an, dass "aus" verständlich ist.

Es sei erwähnt, der größte Fluss Deutschlands und Osteuropas *entspringe aus *den Schweizeralpen.

Vielen Dank im Voraus.


----------



## Resa Reader

Der größte Fluss Deutschlands und Osteuropas entspringt *in* den Schweizer Alpen.

Es sei erwähnt, dass der größte Fluss Deutschlands und Osteuropas in den Schweizer Alpen entspringt-

(Ein Konjunktiv ist hier nicht nötig.)


----------



## Nickle Sydney

Vielen Dank für ihr Korrektur. Können Sie bitte erklären, warum ein Konjuktiv hier nicht nötig ist?


----------



## Robocop

Boris Tatarenko said:


> Vielen Dank für ihr Korrektur. Können Sie bitte erklären, warum ein Konjuktiv hier nicht nötig ist?


Die Möglichkeitsform passt nicht mit einer Tatsachenfeststellung zusammen.


----------



## Kajjo

Boris Tatarenko said:


> Können Sie bitte erklären, warum ein Konjuktiv hier nicht nötig ist?


Es handelt sich um eine Tatsache, einen Fakt. Würdest du Konjunkiv verwenden, würde das bedeuten, dass du diesen Fakt bezweifelst oder er unwahr ist.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> Würdest du Konjunkiv verwenden, würde das bedeuten, dass du diesen Fakt bezweifelst oder er unwahr ist.


 Mir fällt kein sinnvoller Kontext ein, in dem der Satz mit einem Konjunktiv funktionieren würde. Wie würde der lauten und in was für einem Zusammenhang könnte man den verwenden?


----------



## Demiurg

In einem ähnlichen Kontext ist Konjunktiv I als Anzeichen für indirekte Rede möglich:

_Er hat erwähnt, der größte Fluss Deutschlands und Osteuropas entspringe in den Schweizer Alpen.
_


----------



## elroy

Demiurg said:


> In einem ähnlichen Kontext


 Also "ähnlich" ist relativ.  Ich finde, zwischen "es sei erwähnt" und "er hat erwähnt" ist ein himmelweiter (d.h. hier ausschlaggebender) Unterschied. Natürlich geht es mit "er hat erwähnt", aber so, wie der Kommentar von Kajjo formuliert wurde, hat es so geklungen, als könnte man im Original-Satz den Konjunktiv sinnvoll verwenden.


----------



## Hutschi

Ich denke, es ist ein Kongruenzfehler.

Der Konjunktiv lässt sich im Originalsatz ohne weiteren Kontext nicht sinnvoll verwenden.

Grammatisch möglich wäre zum Beispiel: Er sagte, es sei erwähnt/dort sei erwähnt, der größte Fluss Deutschlands und Osteuropas entspringe in den Schweizeralpen.

Dann könnte der Satz als indirekte Rede möglich sein.

_Er sagte, er habe ein Buch über Flüsse gelesen. Er habe dort die entsprechende Quelle gefunden.  Es sei erwähnt, der größte Fluss Deutschlands und Osteuropas entspringe in den Schweizeralpen._

---
Zugegeben, das ist sehr konstruiert.

---
Frage an Boris: Ist es ein eigener Satz oder gibt es eine Quelle?


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Also "ähnlich" ist relativ.


Natürlich, da hast Du Recht. Man muss den Satz schon irgendwie abändern, um den Konjunktiv sinnvoll unterzubringen.


----------



## Hutschi

Der entscheidende Punkt ist hier die Bedeutung von "Es sei erwähnt".
1. Ich möchte hier erwähnen, ...
2. Indirekte Rede: Jemand sagte, es sei erwähnt, ...

Wichtig ist, was gemeint ist.
In der 1. Bedeutung ist kein Konjunktiv sinnvoll möglich für das, was erwähnt wird.


----------



## berndf

Boris Tatarenko said:


> Vielen Dank für ihr Korrektur. Können Sie bitte erklären, warum ein Konjuktiv hier nicht nötig ist?


Vielleicht wäre es sinnvoll, wenn du uns erklärtest, warum du hier den Konjunktiv verwenden möchtest. Das ist uns allen, glaube ich, nicht ganz klar.


----------



## Perseas

In der Logik der indirekten Rede wäre die Verwendung des doppelten Konjunktivs sinnvoll, wie Hutschi oder Demiurg #7 schon erwähnt haben.



Hutschi said:


> Grammatisch möglich wäre zum Beispiel: Er sagte, es sei erwähnt/dort sei erwähnt, der größte Fluss Deutschlands und Osteuropas entspringe in den Schweizeralpen.



Aber in OPs Satz ist das nicht der Fall .


----------



## Hutschi

Wenn Boris es irgendwo aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen hat (was ich nicht glaube), dann ist es nicht mehr so klar.
(Ich habe hierfür ja ein Beispiel gezeigt, als Reihung von Konjunktivsätzen ...)

Ich vermute, er wollte einen Satz bilden. Dann ist es sehr wahrscheinlich falsch. Aber sollte es eine Quelle geben, müsste man sich diese genauer ansehen.


----------



## berndf

Hutschi said:


> Ich vermute,...


Lass ihn doch einfach mal auf meine Frage antworten, bevor wir weiter spekulieren.


----------



## Alemanita

Hutschi said:


> Aber sollte es eine *Quelle* geben,


... liegt diese wahrscheinlich in den Schweizer Alpen.


----------



## Nickle Sydney

Ich sehe Ihre Fragen. Es ist meine Übersetzung ins Deutsche. Der Autor hat einfach auf Russich gesagt, dass der Rhein in den Schweizer Alpen entspringe. Ich mache ein Referieren und ich sollte deshalb solche Ausdrücke wie "es sei erwähnt", "es sei betont" verwenden.
In der russichen Version sieht dieser Satz als eine Tatsache aus, deshalb glaube ich, dass es keinen Grund gibt "enspringe" zu schreiben. Andererseits ist es ein Beispiel der Indirekte Rede, deswegen sollte ich einen Konjuktiv verwenden.


----------



## Schlabberlatz

Ist das überhaupt indirekte Rede? Vergleiche:
1) Ich sage: das ist falsch.
2) Er sagt, das sei falsch.


----------



## Nickle Sydney

Der Autor des Artikels schreibt "der Rhein entspringt in den Schweizer Alpen". Aus diesem Anlass schreibe ich in meinem Referieren "Es sei erwähnt, der größte Fluss Deutschlands und Osteuropas *entspringe *in den Schweizer Alpen."


----------



## berndf

Boris Tatarenko said:


> Der Autor des Artikels schreibt "der Rhein entspringt in den Schweizer Alpen". Aus diesem Anlass schreibe ich in meinem Referieren "Es sei erwähnt, der größte Fluss Deutschlands und Osteuropas *entspringe *in den Schweizer Alpen."


Das passt dann aber nicht mit


Boris Tatarenko said:


> Es sei erwähnt,...


zusammen. _Es sei erwähnt,... _leitet eine Tatsachenfestellung ein und keine indirekte Rede.


----------



## elroy

Verstehst Du inzwischen, warum in Deinem Kontext "es sei erwähnt" nicht funktioniert?


----------



## Nickle Sydney

Ich nehmen an, das "es sei erwähnt" gar nicht funktioniert, weil es keine indirekte Rede ist.


----------



## elroy

"Es sei erwähnt" ist eine etwas pathetische Art, "ich möchte erwähnen" zu sagen/schreiben.


----------



## berndf

Boris Tatarenko said:


> Ich nehmen an, das "es sei erwähnt" gar nicht funktioniert, weil es keine indirekte Rede ist.


Richtig. Dies ist ein durch den Konjunktiv ausgedrückter, unpersönlicher Jussiv: _Es soll erwähnt werden_. D.h. es wird eine Notwendigkeit oder eine objektivierte Forderung ausgedrückt. Wichtig ist, dass hier nicht eine Aussage oder Behauptung wiedergegeben wird.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> "Es sei erwähnt" ist eine etwas pathetische Art, "ich möchte erwähnen" zu sagen/schreiben.


Fast aber nicht so ganz. Siehe die genauere Beschreibung oben. Auch ist es nicht pathetisch. Etwas gehoben aber nicht pathetisch.


----------



## bearded

''Ich möchte erwähnen'' vs. ''es sei erwähnt'' :
''ich möchte erwähnen'' : ich übernehme die Verantwortung für die Aussage,
''es sei erwähnt'' : wohl gehobener, aber durch die unpersönliche Fassung auch verantwortungsmäßig verdünnt (meiner Ansicht nach), also weniger 'mutig'.
Das meinte elroy vielleicht mit 'pathetisch', oder zumindest hab ich dieses Wort so gedeutet.  Sheepish periphrasis instead of statement.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded man said:


> aber durch die unpersönliche Fassung auch verantwortungsmäßig verdünnt (meiner Ansicht nach), also weniger 'mutig'.


Das sehe ich nicht so -- in einem persönlichen Gespräch würde ohnehin kaum jemand "es sei erwähnt" verwenden, aber da könnte man es vielleicht so sehen.

Aber solche Floskeln sind in schriftlichen Werken sehr üblich, bei denen der Autor sich absichtlich nicht in den Vordergrund stellen will, weil diese Aussagen nicht wirklich persönlich sind sondern allgemeingültig. In Lehrbüchern sind die Fakten ja wahr, egal wer sie präsentiert. Umgekehrt ist es unüblich, in Lehrbüchern oder wissenschaftlichen Werken die Ich-Person zu verwenden. Passiv-Konstruktionen und solche "es ..."- und "man"-Phrasen sind da die verbreitete Lösung.

_Man erkennt, dass.
Es sei erwähnt, dass
X wird zu..._


----------



## bearded

Kajjo said:


> der Autor sich absichtlich nicht in den Vordergrund stellen will


Das hab ich eben so gemeint, auch mit Rücksicht auf Engl. 'pathetic' (= ''erbärmlich''.. Elroy ist ja Amerikaner).  Soweit meine Deutung des elroy-Wortes.  Die von Dir erwähnten Stilgründe sind wohl auch maßgebend.


----------



## Kajjo

bearded man said:


> auch mit Rücksicht auf Engl. 'pathetic' (= ''erbärmlich''.. Elroy ist ja Amerikaner


Pathetisch ist diese Nutzung auf jeden Fall nicht. Für mich gehoben, typisch für Gelehrtensprache.


----------



## berndf

Kajjo said:


> Umgekehrt ist es unüblich, in Lehrbüchern oder wissenschaftlichen Werken die Ich-Person zu verwenden. Passiv-Konstruktionen und solche "es ..."- und "man"-Phrasen sind da die verbreitete Lösung.


Ja, in einer solchen Verwendung kann es dann tatsächlich_ ich möchte sagen_ bedeuten, so wie Elroy es verstanden hat. Dies ist aber eben nicht die eigentliche Bedeutung, sondern ein Euphemismus, um die _ich_-Betonung zu vermeiden.


----------



## berndf

bearded man said:


> Das hab ich eben so gemeint, auch mit Rücksicht auf Engl. 'pathetic'


Ich glaube, wir können mit Sicherheit davon ausgehen, dass Elroy sich absolut bewusst ist  das _pathetisch_ und _pathetic_ falsche Freunde sind. Bitte, bitte nicht auch noch diese Konfusion hier reinbringen.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> Dies ist aber eben nicht die eigentliche Bedeutung, sondern ein Euphemismus, um die _ich_-Betonung zu vermeiden.


Ich schätze aber, dass 99% der "Es sei erwähnt"-Beispiele in diese Kategorie fallen. Wo sonst wird es idiomatisch oft eingesetzt?


----------



## berndf

Eben für das, was es auch bedeutet: Der Sprecher/Autor meint, dass die Erwähnung eines Sachverhaltes objektiv geboten und sinnvoll ist; dass ein Sachverhalt Erwähnung finden muss, damit der Hörer/Leser einen Zusammenhang versteht. In letzterem Kontext ist die Wendung dann auch nicht mehr unbedingt an Gelehrtensprache gebunden.

Der Übergang zwischen wörtlicher und euphemistischer Bedeutung ist hier freilich fließend, da man natürlich auch davon angehen kann, dass der Autor etwas auch sagen will, wenn er seine Verwendung für notwendig und hilfreich erachtet. Aber daraus kann man m.E. nicht folgern, dass es dann auch (fast) immer euphemistisch gemeint ist.


----------



## bearded

Ich sehe aber keine Konfusion.  Wenn man einen Euphemismus benutzt , weil man die ich-Betonung vermeiden und den Sachverhalt objektiv - und nicht subjektiv - bieten will  (berndf), wenn der Autor sich absichtlich nicht in den Vordergrund stellen will (Kajjo), wenn man eine direkte verantwortungsvolle Behauptung 'verdünnen' will (bearded), dann verwendet man eben einen weniger mutigen, in gewissem Sinne 'erbärmlichen' Ausdruck. Ich denke, in diesem Sinne habe elroy (_à l'anglaise) _'pathetisch' gemeint.  Vielleicht wird er dies direkt bestätigen - oder dementieren.


----------



## elroy

berndf said:


> Ich glaube, wir können mit Sicherheit davon ausgehen, dass Elroy sich absolut bewusst ist  das _pathetisch_ und _pathetic_ falsche Freunde sind.


 Das ist er tatsächlich. 

Eventuell war mein Empfinden, dass es pathetisch ist, auf einen Einfluss englischer Stilmaßstäbe zurückzuführen. In der Tat bedient sich das Deutsche vieler solcher Formulierungen ("es sei darauf hingewiesen", "in der vorliegenden Abhandlung" usw.), die einem englischsprachigen Leser wohl doch etwas pathetisch vorkommen, die aber im Deutschen gang und gäbe sind.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Eventuell war mein Empfinden, dass es pathetisch ist, auf einen Einfluss englischer Stilmaßstäbe zurückzuführen. In der Tat bedient sich das Deutsche vieler solcher Formulierungen ("es sei darauf hingewiesen", "in der vorliegenden Abhandlung" usw.), die einem englischsprachigen Leser wohl doch etwas pathetisch vorkommen, die aber im Deutschen gang und gäbe sind.


Ich glaube, was du hier meinst ist _gespreizt_ (_stilted_) und nicht _pathetisch_. Mit _pathetisch_ wird auf abwertende Weise der Versuch beschrieben, mit sehr emotionalen Worten die Hörer mitzureißen und damit zu beeinflussen. Insofern haben beide Ausdrücke, _pathetisch_ und _pathetic_, denselben Ursprüng:_ zu Tränen rühren_. Nur haben sich die Ausdrücke anders entwickelt: Im Englischen rührt etwas zu Tränen, weil es so erbärmlich ist, im Deutschen weil es so ergreifend ist.


----------



## Kajjo

berndf said:


> auf abwertende Weise der Versuch beschrieben, mit sehr emotionalen Worten die Hörer mitzureißen


----------



## elroy

Nein, ich meinte nicht "gespreizt", sondern "geschwollen", "aufgeblasen", "schwülstig". Auf Englisch "bombastic", "turgid", "hifalutin".


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Nein, ich meinte nicht "gespreizt", sondern "geschwollen", "aufgeblasen", "schwülstig"


Ja, aber das ist wirklich übertrieben im Falle von "Es sei erwähnt, ...". Das kann man im Deutschen einfach so sagen -- im Schriftlichen erst recht.


----------



## elroy

Das kommt drauf an, oder? Wenn ich das z.B. hier im Forum zur Einleitung einer sprachlichen Info verwenden würde, würde das wirklich gar nicht auffallen?


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Das kommt drauf an, oder? Wenn ich das z.B. hier im Forum zur Einleitung einer sprachlichen Info verwenden würde, würde das wirklich gar nicht auffallen?


Na ja, es würde wohl etwas auffallen, aber nicht unbedingt negativ. Wenn Berndf das schreiben würde, würde es mir vielleicht nicht einmal auffallen... 

_Im übrigen sei erwähnt_, dass sich hier im Forum die unterschiedlichsten Stile mischen: von gelehrten Aussagen über Internet-typischen Chat bis hin zu literarischer Ausdrucksweise.


----------



## elroy

Kajjo said:


> dass sich hier im Forum die unterschiedlichsten Stile mischen


 Das ist wahr. Das Beispiel war wohl nicht ganz passend. Ich finde, je lockerer die Interaktion, desto auffälliger der Ausdruck, findest Du nicht?


----------



## Kajjo

elroy said:


> Ich finde, je lockerer die Interaktion, desto auffälliger der Ausdruck, findest Du nicht?


Ja, das passt. "Es sei erwähnt" ist auf jeden Fall nicht salopp.


----------



## berndf

elroy said:


> Das ist wahr. Das Beispiel war wohl nicht ganz passend. Ich finde, je lockerer die Interaktion, desto auffälliger der Ausdruck, findest Du nicht?


OK, das ist in der Tat etwas anderes, sowohl _gespreizt_ als auch _pathetisch_, es passt aber auch nicht, da gebe ich Kajjo vollkommen recht. Es hat zwar eine gewisse Registerkonnotation, _gehoben_ oder _gebildet_ fiele mir ein, aber _geschwollen_ passt nicht. Man kann den Ausdruck durchaus noch wörtlich nehmen. Der jussive oder optative Konjunktiv ist zwar umgangssprachlich nicht mehr üblich, gehört aber durchaus noch zur Standardsprache. So archaisch wie im Englischen ist es im Deutschen bei weitem nicht.


----------



## bearded

Resa Reader said:


> Der größte Fluss.... entspringt *in* den Schweizer Alpen.


Wäre ...'entspringt den Schweizer Alpen' stilistisch nicht besser (nur Dativ)?


----------



## berndf

Das passt nicht so richtig. Das Quellgebiet des Rheins ist ja nur ein kleiner Teil des Schweizer Alpen.


----------

